# Nachgefragt beim VDSF-Bund: Chaos in Hamburg



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2010)

Da ja nicht nur die Behörde hier "mauert", was die Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen in "freien Gewässern" angeht, sondern auch der ASV Hamburg immer noch verschiedene Definitionen zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg hat, haben wir noch einmal den Bundesverband VDSF angeschrieben, mit der Bitte um Klärung. Da ja der ASV Hamburg weder Fragen beantwortet noch eine endgültige rechtssichere Stellungnahme veröffentlicht:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> es herrscht durch die verschiedenen zeitgleich veröffentlichten Stellungnahmen und Forenbeiträge des Präsidiums des ASV Hamburg zum Thema Gemeinschfaftsfischen in Gewässern des ASV Hamburg und den dort angeschlossenen Vereinen für alle Angler absolute Rechtsunsicherheit. Da der ASV Hamburg Fragen diesbezüglich aber weder beantwortet noch eine endgültig rechtssichere öffentliche Stellungnahme abgibt, wollen wir Sie freundlichst bitten, entweder im Namen des ASV Hamburg uns folgende Fragen zu beantworten oder den ASV Hamburg dazu zu bewegen, diese Fragen zu beantworten und/oder eine rechtssichere Stellungnahme öffentlich zu machen und die vorherigen Stellungnahmen zu widerrufen.
> 
> Zur Zeit sind immer noch 3 Stellungnahmen zeitgleich öffentlich, die sich widersprechen. So dass sowohl für Mitglieder der Angelvereine des ASV Hamburg wie auch für Gastangler in Gewässern des ASV Hamburg absolute Rechtsunsicherheit besteht:
> ...





Hier gehts zur Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------

